# Vergleich der "Billig-Bivvys" Kaufentscheidung



## Rxbinhx (16. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

da mein letzter Thread leider nicht die Antworten gebracht hat die ich erhofft hatte, habe ich nun einen neuen erstellt.

Meine Frage: Ich habe ein eingeschränktes Budget in dem ich jetzt 3 konkurrenzfähige Zelte gefunden habe

- Anaconda Moon Breaker 2 Mann für 164 €
- Wiwa Fishing The Dome FS 2 Man für 169 €
- JRC Contact 2 Man Bivvy für 129 €

Wenn ihr eines dieser Zelte besitzt bitte ich euch mir eure Erfahrung damit mitzuteilen bezüglich Verarbeitung, Wasserabweisung und Support des Herstellers bei Reklamation oder Sonstigem.
Ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden und hoffe Ihr könnt mir dabei ein wenig helfen.

Mein momentaner Favorit ist das von WIWA Fishing - darüber habe ich eig nur Positives gelesen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus

MfG |wavey:


----------



## lekdas (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vergleich der "Billig-Bivvys" Kaufentscheidung*

Die WIWA ist anscheinend baugleich zu meinem Pelzer Dome. Kostet au etwa das Gleiche. Kann es empfehlen, Aufbau sehr easy, Verarbeitung wunderbar, egal ob Nähte, Reisverschlüsse oder Heringe. Alles top!

Der Haken ist nur, du hast keinen Winterskin, der kostet extra! Da ziehts dann schon heftigst, sobald frisch wird...

€: Für 2 Mann is das Zelt sehr eng! Falls du es nur für dich alleine nutzen willst, isses super! Der extended Overwrap is sehr genial!


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vergleich der "Billig-Bivvys" Kaufentscheidung*

Alle von dir genannten zelte werden zu 2 ziemlich klein sein, wuerde sie eher als 1,5 mann zelt sehen


----------



## Rxbinhx (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vergleich der "Billig-Bivvys" Kaufentscheidung*

Schonmal Vielen Dank für die Antwort

Ich sollte vielleicht noch anmerken dass ich nicht im tiefsten Winter unterwegs bin und auch nur Sessions von bis zu 3 Tagen möglich sind.


----------



## marick1909 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vergleich der "Billig-Bivvys" Kaufentscheidung*

Habe mir letztes jahr das wiwa-Fishing 2Mann Dome geholt.
Preis Leistung ist Top.
Bekomme mein ganzes Tackle im Rückraum verstaut und neben mir ist dann auch noch Platz für die Frau!!
Der Aufbau ist für eine person super einfach, nur das einpacken dauert nen bischen länger.Dafür bekommst aber ne relativ grosse Tasche dabei, wo es ohne probleme wieder hinein passt,was ja auch nicht immer der Fall ist! negativ ist wie schon gesagt ,dass winterskin extra kostet!


----------



## Rxbinhx (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vergleich der "Billig-Bivvys" Kaufentscheidung*

Danke Marick für deine Antwort #6

Bei mir wird es auch immer mit Freundin auf Tour gehen oder aber mit Angelkollegen mit eigenem Zelt. Von demher wollte ich nur wissen ob zwei Liegen reinpassen auch wenn diese dann nah beieinander stehen.

Der Winterskin kostet doch bei den allermeisten Zelten Aufpreis so wie ich das gesehen habe.


----------



## marick1909 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vergleich der "Billig-Bivvys" Kaufentscheidung*

Schau mal bei you tube.Damals gab es da sogar ne Aufbau Anleitung.
Und im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Domes in der Preisklasse hat es ne Wassersäule von 10000.
Habe grad gesehen,auch auf wiwafishing.de ist die anleitung dabei.


----------



## Rxbinhx (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vergleich der "Billig-Bivvys" Kaufentscheidung*

Das Youtube Video vom Aufbau des WIWA habe ich bereits gesehen - und das hat mich eigentlich ziemlich überzeugt.
Die Bodenplane ist nicht die Dickste aber bei uns in BaWü sowieso verboten


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vergleich der "Billig-Bivvys" Kaufentscheidung*

So nochmal zum JRC Bivvy, hab es mir beim M&R aufbauen lassen um es anzuschauen, haben auch 2 liegen reingestellt und ich war recht enttäuscht, für ein 2 mann zelt war es wirklich ziemlich klein und man hätte die liegen entweder in der mitte direkt nebeneinander stellen müssen oder in v-form. Habe mir dann Das Fox Euro warrior hood im angebot für 200€ gekauft und bin nur noch damit unterwegs. Auf jeder Seite eine liege recht nah an der Wand, zw liege und wand passt einiges an material, ans fuß bzw kopfende passt meine große starbaitstasche und zw den liegen ist genug platz zum kochen etc


----------



## Rxbinhx (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vergleich der "Billig-Bivvys" Kaufentscheidung*

Habe mir auch schon überlegt ob ich einfach hinfahre und es mir anschaue aber da ich jetzt deinen Bericht habe werde ich mir das wohl sparen. Danke #6

M&R bieten das Fox Euro Warrior Hood gerade für 349€ an und das ist leider nichtmehr im Budget.

MfG


----------



## lekdas (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vergleich der "Billig-Bivvys" Kaufentscheidung*

mit dem ext. Overwrap find ich das Teil genial! Bin echt am überlegen, mir das Ding zu holen. Da kriegt man dann echt alles rein und kann sich auch mal nur drunterstellen!


----------



## Che_Simpson (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vergleich der "Billig-Bivvys" Kaufentscheidung*

Hi,

Haben uns letztes Jahr auch das Zelt von Wiwa gekauft.
Ist super verarbeitet und wenn man es nicht im Winter verwendet völlig 
ausreichend. Wie schon erwähnt ist es nur für 2 Leute ein wenig eng.
Unsere Liegen sind nur 1,95 lang und sie passen gerade so V- mäsig rein.
Da ich auch immer mit meiner Frau unterwegs bin würde ich mir
trotz der guten Qualität ein größeres kaufen.
Vielleich weiß hier ja jemand ein gutes und bezahlbares.Würde mich
auch sehr interessieren.


----------



## rainerle (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vergleich der "Billig-Bivvys" Kaufentscheidung*

Sers,

hier gehen 2 Liegen rein:
http://www.angelzentrale-herrieden....fo=p2040_JRC-STI-Twin-Skin--Bivvy-2-Mann.html

Günstiger wirst Du kein vernünftiges 2-Mann Bivvy finden. Logisch ist, dass Du die Liegen in V-Form stellen musst / solltest damit in der Mitte noch etwas Platz ist - das war aber schon zu Ultimate-Dreamcatcher Zeiten so und wird auch in Zukunft bei 2-Mann Zelten so sein. Wer anderes behauptet soll doch bitte den Beweis per Bildmaterial antreten. 
Wieso würde es denn sonst die 2,5 Mann Zelte geben?


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vergleich der "Billig-Bivvys" Kaufentscheidung*

Bildmaterial bekommst du von mir sobald ich heute oder morgen an meinen laptop komme. In meinem fox euro warrior hood stehen 2 liegen an den waenden nix mit v-form

An den themenstarter: schau wegen dem zelt mal bei anderen haendlern, hab meins glaub von der angelzentrale herrieden. Wenn du es fuer 200 i.wo bekommen solltest, lang auf jeden fall zu.


----------



## rainerle (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vergleich der "Billig-Bivvys" Kaufentscheidung*

Sers Doc,

da reden wir dann aber nicht über ein 200Euro Zelt sondern eher ein 350Euro Zelt. Bis 300 Euro wird man kein 2 Mann Zelt bekommen, bei dem man(n) *vernünftig* 2 Liegen + Gerödel für 2 Mann unterbringen kann. Oder lass es mich so sagen: Ich hab noch keins gesehen.
Wenn er in den Bereich bis 350 Euro geht, dann gibt es da einige (z.B. die Quad-Serie oder eben Dein Fox).


----------



## laert (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vergleich der "Billig-Bivvys" Kaufentscheidung*



rainerle schrieb:


> ...Bis 300 Euro wird man kein 2 Mann Zelt bekommen, bei dem man(n) *vernünftig* 2 Liegen + Gerödel für 2 Mann unterbringen kann. Oder lass es mich so sagen: Ich hab noch keins gesehen...



Doch, und zwar dieses hier:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/ULTIMATIVES-...gelzubehör&hash=item5d2aca17c7#ht_6506wt_1139

Und wenn man geschickt verhandeln kann, gibt es das Zelt samt Skin zu einem sehr vernünftigen Preis. 
Hierbei ist das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis mehr als i. O.


----------



## rainerle (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vergleich der "Billig-Bivvys" Kaufentscheidung*

Sers laert,

hast Du das Teil?

Für mich ist die Beschreibung von UlliDulli die reinste Bauernfängerei - 2 Mann Xl Bivvy  - wers glaubt. Das Teil ist sowohl in Breite als auch Länge 15cm größer als das neue Fox Royale 1-Mann Bivvy (2012 Modell für aktuell 199 Euro bei der AZH). Ich wünsch denjenigen schonmal viel Spaß mit 2 Liegen + was. Das wird auf jeden Fall schön kuschelig.

Alles was nicht mindestens ein Maß von 300cm x 220cm hat taugt nicht wirklich für 2 Mann. Ne Nacht, wenn es trocken ist und die Taschen, Bivvy-Table etc. draußen sind, da geht das. Aber sobald es dann feucht wird und Du Dein Zeugs nach innen bringen musst wird es nicht nur eng - da wird es dann einfach schei.....


----------



## rainerle (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vergleich der "Billig-Bivvys" Kaufentscheidung*

noch eins:
JRC Contact 2-Man: 280 x 305 cm / Preis 159Euro

Beim Händler von einem Hersteller mit gutem Namen und noch relativ vernünftigen Service


----------



## laert (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vergleich der "Billig-Bivvys" Kaufentscheidung*

Moin Rainer,
ich habe den großen Bruder - das XXL, habe aber auch das XL-Bivvy schon begutachten dürfen.
Bei KS gibt es ein paar Meinungen zu dem Zelt sowie aussagekräftige Bilder - einfach mal die Suche bemühen mit "Ulli-Dulli" und "Bivvy" etc.
Petri.


----------



## Rxbinhx (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vergleich der "Billig-Bivvys" Kaufentscheidung*

Das Contact 2 Man gibt es schon fuer 129 Euro beim Händler meines Vertrauens aber es wurde bereits geschrieben dass es zu zweit sehr eng ist und außerdem gefaellt mir das Fenster nicht - Ist nur ein Moskitonetz in der Tür oder komplett dunkel.

Beim Wiwa haette ich da mehr moeglichkeiten mit dem Klarsichtfenster und noch Moskitonetzen,.....


----------



## rainerle (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vergleich der "Billig-Bivvys" Kaufentscheidung*

Mag sein Laert, jedoch sprechen die Maße eine eindeutige Sprache. Und die Maße von der UlliDulli Bucht-Site sind die Maße eines 1,5 Mann Zeltes. Wie gesagt, geht für ne Nacht ohne das irgendwelches Zeugs drinnen ist und da muss man schon aufpassen, dass man dem Nachbarn beim Aufstehen nicht ins  Gemächt steigt. 
Augenblicklich ist das JRC Contact 2-Man für 159 Euro im Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis schwer zu toppen. Kostet das Gleiche wie von Ulli ist aber halt doch ne Ecke größer und bei jedem Händler zu bekommen.


----------



## rainerle (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vergleich der "Billig-Bivvys" Kaufentscheidung*

Sers Robinho,

280x305cm und ziemlich beengt? Gut, es ist nicht riesig aber es sollte doch funktionieren.

Mal so nebenbei: wäre hilfreich, wenn ihre Eure Vorschläge mit Bemaßung angeben würdet. Somit hätte man dann einen direkten Vergleich, denn 250cm sind 250cm und nicht eng, ziemlich eng, groß oder ziemlich groß.

ps. das mit dem Fenster lass ich gern als minus gelten obwohl es mich wenig berührt. Hab /hatte das gleiche "Prob" mit meinem Tempest. Stört mich aber nicht weiter, da ich selten vorne eingezippt unterwegs bin.


----------



## laert (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vergleich der "Billig-Bivvys" Kaufentscheidung*



Robinho schrieb:


> ...
> Bei mir wird es auch immer mit Freundin auf Tour gehen oder aber mit Angelkollegen mit eigenem Zelt. Von demher wollte ich nur wissen ob zwei Liegen reinpassen auch wenn diese dann nah beieinander stehen.



@ Rainer
Das war die Grundlage für meine Empfehlung. Du hast recht - bei einer 2-Mann-Besatzung mit Ausrüstung könnte es bei Regen evtl. eng werden. 
Aber im Vergleich zum JRC hat das Bivvy einfach eine bessere Ausstattung.


----------



## Rxbinhx (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vergleich der "Billig-Bivvys" Kaufentscheidung*

http://www.wiwa-fishing.de/The-Dome-FS-2-Man-Bivvy-Prahmsystem-Karpfenzelt-Video

Hier mal das von WIWA welches mich noch immer am Meisten überzeugt und ich bis jetzt auf dieses Zelt auch nur positive Erfahrungsberichte gehört habe.
Für mich der große Pluspunkt: Die verschiedenen Einstellmöglichkeiten der Fenster (3Stück, Moskito, Klarsicht oder komplett zu
Der Nachteil für mich: WIWA ist eben keine bekannte und große Marke (obwohl ich von der Qualität her auch nur Positive Erfahrungen mitgeteilt bekommen habe)



http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/JRC-CONTACT-2-MAN-Zelt_m40_p6296_x2.htm
Hier das JRC welches ich für *129 Euro* erwerben könnte.
Der große Pluspunkt: Ich kann es beim Händler meines Vertrauens hier in der Nähe kaufen, JRC is eine bekannte Marke bei der man sich im Fall der Fälle auf guten Service verlassen kann
Der Nachteil für mich: Das Einzige Fenster welches man nur als Moskito oder ganz dunkel verwenden kann. Hier wünsche ich mir eigentlich ein klarsichtfenster um auch bei Regen meine Ruten sehen zu können ohne dass es in das Zelt regnet


----------



## lekdas (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vergleich der "Billig-Bivvys" Kaufentscheidung*

Wir haben in unserem Dome, der wirklich sehr sehr ähnlich zu dem WIWA ist, schon öfter zu zweit geschlafen. Es is eng, aber es geht. Gerödel kann noch an den Seiten rein, aber für große Holdalls gibts keinen Platz. 

Der größte Nachteil in meinen Augen is wirklich, dass du nicht ausreichend isoliert sein wirst. Grad durch die Fenster, die du nie zu 100% abdichten kannst, wirds ziehen. Das du nich bei Minusgraden rausgehst mag ja sein, aber bei 5 Grad im Oktober oder wie bei uns letztes Jahr auch im Oktober bei nachts -7 Grad wirds da drin sehr sehr zapfig. 

Was ich mir persönlich im Nachhinein gedacht hab ist, dass ich wohl nochmal in so nen Overwrap bzw Winterskin investieren muß und das auch sollte, weil die Dinger ja nicht nur isolieren, sondern auch zusätzlichen Platz bringen. Selbst wenn ich alleine Unterwegs bin und das über mehrere Tage, wäre mehr Platz nich verkehrt. Das erspart mir schonmal das Tagelange trocknen der Rutentasche.

Mein Bruder hat hier im Forum ein günstiges Ehmanns Bivvy bekommen inkl Winterskin für nen Hunni. NP ist da 400 Öcken immernoch. Wenn du dich bissl umguckst, gebraucht kriegst du echt gute Ware. Bei guter Qualität kann da auch nich viel kaputtgehen.


----------



## Paparazzi (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vergleich der "Billig-Bivvys" Kaufentscheidung*

Im unteren Preissegment ist dieses Dingen die beste Alternative.Unauffällig,Namenhafter Hersteller und Qualitativ in Ordnung und Altbewährt.

http://www.carpfishing.de/product_i...Brolly.html&XTCsid=rd5p1gu3fr98u9hq7us58u2i72


----------



## Rxbinhx (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vergleich der "Billig-Bivvys" Kaufentscheidung*



Paparazzi schrieb:


> Im unteren Preissegment ist dieses Dingen die beste Alternative.Unauffällig,Namenhafter Hersteller und Qualitativ in Ordnung und Altbewährt.
> 
> http://www.carpfishing.de/product_i...Brolly.html&XTCsid=rd5p1gu3fr98u9hq7us58u2i72




Hast Da aber mal auf die Maße geschaut?
Ist für 2 Mann zu klein finde ich....


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vergleich der "Billig-Bivvys" Kaufentscheidung*

bitte löschen, fals gepostet


----------



## Rxbinhx (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vergleich der "Billig-Bivvys" Kaufentscheidung*

Was willste denn gelöscht haben?


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vergleich der "Billig-Bivvys" Kaufentscheidung*

Hab mich verschaut und nen falschen link gepostet


----------



## Carphunter2401 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vergleich der "Billig-Bivvys" Kaufentscheidung*

ich hab jetzt das 3 brolly,(billiges 120-140€), nach 2-4 jahren sind sie fertig(bei ca 150-200nächten im jahr).

hab jetzt 2 brollys ,und 1 bivi daheim, kann dir echt nur raten kauf keinen billig scheis.

leg lieber jeden monat 20-50€ auf die seite, und kauf dir ein
ein trakker,auqa,ehmanss.


wen mein neues brolly im arsch ist,(geburstag geschenk von meiner freundin) kommt ein tracker,nash als brolly system in den keller


----------



## Rxbinhx (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vergleich der "Billig-Bivvys" Kaufentscheidung*

Ich bin ja schon froh wenn ich auf 30 Nächte im Jahr komme!:q

Letztee Jahr war es zum Beispiel deutlich weniger - leider


Also ich hab mich jetzt fuer das Wiwa entschieden
Hat noch jemand etwas Negatives zu diesem Zelt zu vermerken? Bevor ich es mir bestelle


----------



## Astangler (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vergleich der "Billig-Bivvys" Kaufentscheidung*

Hi,
Ich hatte dass 1,5 Mann Zelt von wiwa,
Gut verarbeitet und  Top preisleistung!
Nur nach ca. 2,5 Jahren und 200 Nächten gabs den geist auf. 
Dass einzige wass mich wirklich extrem störte,
Was das Kondenswasser im Zelt. Wenn du im September aufwachst
Weil dir eiskaltes Wasser ins Gesicht tropft, ist dass nicht grade schön. 
Oder wenn du im Oktober eisplatten an der Decke hängen hast. ;-)
MfG dominik


----------



## lekdas (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vergleich der "Billig-Bivvys" Kaufentscheidung*

Gleiches Problem bei mir bei nahezu baugleichem Zelt. Was hab ich da falsch gemacht? weil bei 3 Grad in der Nacht möcht ich nicht die Moskitofenster offen lassen für die Luftzirkulation. 

Ich hab damals nur salopp gesagt:

"zum Lüften müßt mal einer beissen!"

War ne Nullnummer die Nacht :q


----------



## Rxbinhx (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vergleich der "Billig-Bivvys" Kaufentscheidung*

Dass ihr mich vor dem Kondenswasser warnt finde ich in Ordnung - aber bei welchem der 3 Zelte die ich hier aufgelistet habe kommt das nicht vor? Wiwa und anaconda sind ziemlich baugleich und das JRC hat sogar nur ein Fenster - also wird es mir bei allen so ergehen ohne einen Winterskin.

Kennt ihr ein 2 Mann Zelt in meinem Budget bei dem die Kondenswasserbildung vermieden wird?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vergleich der "Billig-Bivvys" Kaufentscheidung*

ohne winterskinist es ne tropfstein höhle egal welches zelt in deiner preis klasse.
bis wann brauchst du ein zelt ??


----------



## Rxbinhx (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vergleich der "Billig-Bivvys" Kaufentscheidung*

Also ich wollte im April das erste Mal raus wenn die Temperaturen das zulassen, aber davon gehe ich mal aus.

Also bis dahin wollte ich dann schon ein Zelt haben.
Mein altes ist nämlich wirklich der allerletzte Schrott und nur für absolutes Schönwetter geeignet (Kompletter Frontteil besteht aus einem Moskitonetz -.-) aber naja da war ich ziemlich jung und hatte keine Ahnung. Und da ich letztes Jahr eh kaum am Wasser war, bestand da auch noch kein Bedarf.

MfG


----------

